# Help with cpt code for ear tubes



## ASC CODER (Aug 11, 2010)

The right ear was first evaluated. The canals were cleared of all cerumen. The TMs were visualized. The right had a retained tube in the anterior superior aspect of the eardrum. This was removed with a Rosen needle with gentle elevation, followed subsequently by removal. There was an epithelial callus around the previous tube site. This was removed using a Rosen needle, as well as a small cup forceps for site preparation. Topical Ciprodex was then applied, with excess removed. Subsequent paper patch was then placed in an overlay technique and adequately positioned using the operative microscope. 

Focus was then focused to the left ear where the canal did demonstrate some dry debris. This was removed. Immediately, there was an extruded tube that had some mild purulence around this. This was removed. The eardrum seemed to be intact, with a small amount of granulation tissue present over the anterior superior quadrant. There was no evidence of any perforation in situ. The remaining portion of the canal was then further débrided, and then topical Ciprodex applied. 


69610 Rt

but all he did on the left is debride and take the tube out of the canal 69220? 69205?
He didn't do myringotomy on Lt...and that is bundle with 69610 on rt....


----------



## capricew (Aug 11, 2010)

i would bill 69610  rt  and 69424-59 lt 
the codes do bundle if they are performed on the same side.

hope this helps


----------



## ASC CODER (Aug 11, 2010)

Im stuck on the fact that he did not remove the tube on the left in the eardrum. He just removed it from the canal...... so would that constitute 69424?


----------

